# Can you make Tivo Edge guide look similar to Tivo Bolt



## seahawk10 (Mar 4, 2021)

The Bolt had a feature that listed the programs from a single channel in a vertical line.
Is there a way to do this on the Tivo Edge?:









Edge menu, no vertical listing of the channel you are on:


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

No. The first picture is the old operating system TE3. The Edge has the new one and cannot be rolled back to the old one. Sorry.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

seahawk10 said:


> The Bolt had a feature that listed the programs from a single channel in a vertical line.
> Is there a way to do this on the Tivo Edge?:


No. The closest thing is the Quick View. While watching live TV or a video, press UP on the remote to see what's coming up on live TV with a one-line Guide.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

pfiagra said:


> No. The closest thing is the Quick View. While watching live TV or a video, press UP on the remote to see what's coming up on live TV with a one-line Guide.


Agree. It's not as elegant as the old TiVo-style guide, but Quick View gets the job done.

If you have an iPhone, iPad or Android device, you can totally replicate the TiVo-style guide experience.


----------



## seahawk10 (Mar 4, 2021)

Steve said:


> Agree. It's not as elegant as the old TiVo-style guide, but Quick View gets the job done.
> 
> If you have an iPhone, iPad or Android device, you can totally replicate the TiVo-style guide experience.
> 
> ...


What is the name of the TiVo Guide App that looks like that? Can you tie it in to your TiVo so you can set things to record from the app?


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

seahawk10 said:


> What is the name of the TiVo Guide App that looks like that?


It's the "TiVo" app. If you have an iOS device, you can find it here:
‎TiVo

Android users can find it here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivophone.android&hl=en&gl=US



> Can you tie it in to your TiVo so you can set things to record from the app?


 Absolutely


----------

